# Looking to upgrade, could use some advice [Casual/Enthusiast]



## jhollima (May 29, 2013)

Greetings,

First time poster here. I would like to give some background.

For the past four/five years or so I have been shooting with the EOS XS and standard kit lens which was sufficient for a novice on the scene in college. 

Now that I'm all growed up with a big boy job I am afforded the unique opportunity to travel around the world for much of the year. I use this as an extension to continue my photography pursuit/hobby and pretty much pack the camera into my carry-on when I travel. 

I'm still shooting with my XS although I purchased a 50mm f/1.8 two years ago which really helped, but now I'm seriously considering an upgrade.

I was looking at the 5DMIII but this seems like a high level professional camera and I'm probably no where near that level yet. I was also looking at the 6D, 7D and 5DMII. 

CanonRumors also keeps my apetite whetted by talking about all the lovely rumored cameras coming out and I find myself stuck in limbo between waiting to see what comes out and wanting to finally get a relevant camera. Indecision is my downfall.

If you can, please discuss with me some options I have for cameras on the market or nearly on the market that I should consider upgrading to. My budget upper limit is probably in the $2000 range. I'm not looking to change the lens much as I pack it into my carry-on for space conservation.

My birthday is soon so if you can convince me, I might get myself a little treat!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2013)

6D + 24-105L. Done.

Lots of good discussion in this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15040.0


----------



## sunnyVan (May 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 6D + 24-105L. Done.
> 
> Lots of good discussion in this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15040.0



+1

Bring 50 1.8 with you. It doesn't take extra space but gives you more options when needed.


----------



## jhollima (May 29, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.

The 6D is definitely in the "strongest considered" category... It's hard for me to keep all the stats of each camera in my head so I use this:
http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-6D-vs-Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II
http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-vs-Canon-EOS-6D

Looks like the 6D still wins out!


----------



## sunnyVan (May 29, 2013)

jhollima said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> The 6D is definitely in the "strongest considered" category... It's hard for me to keep all the stats of each camera in my head so I use this:
> http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-6D-vs-Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II
> ...



The 6D has one problem only. The center AF point is awesome but all the outer points are not reliable in the sense that they hunt very much in some situations. I'm just a hobbyist and don't need the best camera. For me the mk iii is out of question. You can't go wrong with 6D + kit. Have fun.


----------



## Botts (May 29, 2013)

Hello,

If you haven't felt limited by the AF in the XS, then the 6D will be an awesome body for you. The 7D is fast, and has good AF, but if these aren't crucial in your photography, you'll be way happier with the image quality, and artistic options of a 6D.

The 6D is very similar to the 5D3, and I'd choose it over the 5D3 every day of the week as I don't shoot things that move quickly.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 29, 2013)

6D + 24-105L

5D2 + 24-105L + 50mm

5Dc + 24-105L + 70-200 F/4L + 50mm

Your carry-on space is tight so F/4 lenses should work nicely. The only issue for me is that I'd like a flash with any of these combos as none have one built in.


----------



## candyman (May 29, 2013)

jhollima said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> The 6D is definitely in the "strongest considered" category... It's hard for me to keep all the stats of each camera in my head so I use this:
> http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-6D-vs-Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II
> ...


That is a very sharp price for the 6D. That's about 400 euro cheaper than in the Netherlands. Is it without wifi (and without GPS) ?


----------



## jhollima (May 29, 2013)

candyman said:


> jhollima said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply.
> ...



If I am reading correctly it does have GPS but does not have wifi.


----------



## AudioGlenn (May 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 6D + 24-105L. Done.
> 
> Lots of good discussion in this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15040.0



+1


----------



## Vivid Color (May 29, 2013)

+1 on getting the 6D plus 24-105L. 

I bought the 6D + 24-105L as an upgrade to my T1i. The 5D3 is an amazing camera but I didn't need its extra capabilities and I prefer the smaller size of the 6D. The 6D has amazing low light capabilities--something I did want--and this is the primary reason I bought it over older Canon bodies such as the 7D or 5D2.


----------



## stipotle (May 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 6D + 24-105L. Done.
> 
> Lots of good discussion in this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15040.0



+1 also


----------



## wickidwombat (May 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 6D + 24-105L. Done.
> 
> Lots of good discussion in this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15040.0



yep 

and obviously take your 50mm 1.8 along
also get a good polarising filter and a 10 stop ND filter
and a carbon fibre tripod i like the benro travel angle its a chinese copy of the gitzo but much cheaper
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/A3062-Benro-C2682TB1-Transformer-Travel-Angel-Carbon-Fiber-Tripod-Kit-/290639160559?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item43ab71a4ef

If you are also looking at a longer lens too i think have a good long look at the 135f2L since its Fast, light and unobtrusive and reasonably priced you could also consider the 200 f2.8L II which is also high quality and reasonably priced


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 30, 2013)

stipotle said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 6D + 24-105L. Done.
> ...



+1


----------



## Zv (May 30, 2013)

Normally i would say 6D and 24-105 but just to throw a spanner in the works have you considered the SL1? It's super small and light and together with the 50mm 1.8 or pancake would make a great compact option. Or just get it with the new 18-55 STM lens. Plenty good for traveling around the world. Forget tripods unless you are really into waterfalls and star trails. The image stabilization from the 18-55 should more than compensate. 

Traveling is stressful enough without carrying 3 or 4 Kg of camera equipment.


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2013)

Zv said:


> Normally i would say 6D and 24-105 but just to throw a spanner in the works have you considered the SL1? It's super small and light and together with the 50mm 1.8 or pancake would make a great compact option. Or just get it with the new 18-55 STM lens. Plenty good for traveling around the world. Forget tripods unless you are really into waterfalls and star trails. The image stabilization from the 18-55 should more than compensate.
> 
> Traveling is stressful enough without carrying 3 or 4 Kg of camera equipment.



My vote is also for the SL1 and 18-55 STM. Good Lglass will give the best pictures, but it's not known for light weight.... It's one thing to talk about camera weight and size when you are going on a photoshoot for an hour or so.... it's another thing when you are living out of a suitcase for a few weeks.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Normally i would say 6D and 24-105 but just to throw a spanner in the works have you considered the SL1? It's super small and light and together with the 50mm 1.8 or pancake would make a great compact option. Or just get it with the new 18-55 STM lens. Plenty good for traveling around the world. Forget tripods unless you are really into waterfalls and star trails. The image stabilization from the 18-55 should more than compensate.
> ...



I spent 2 months travelling accross china living out of a suitcase
gear i took was 5Dmk2, 16-35 f2.8mk2, 50 f1.4, 70-200 f2.8L IS II, 2x TC mk3 tripod, filters and 15" macbook pro

It was fine


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...


Have you thought of a second career as a Sherpa  
I'm not a good person to talk about going light either.... I go on canoe trips and my camera gear outweighs my camping gear....


----------



## wickidwombat (May 30, 2013)

LOL

In hindsight the 70-200 was a bit much as I honestly did not shoot with it much it is quite cumbersome for travel.
I'm thinking the 135 might be a better choice and still take the 2xtc along which gives me a 270 f4 if i want reach
but the 16-35 and 50mm was a really nice combo for normal use and most of my shots were with these 2 lenses


----------



## RGF (May 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 6D + 24-105L. Done.
> 
> Lots of good discussion in this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15040.0



+1 Given your budget this is an excellent choice


----------



## djkmann (May 30, 2013)

Since no one has yet asked, I suppose I should...what exactly are you looking for in the new camera? What features of the XS do you wish to upgrade, or are lacking that you wish to have in a new camera? What things about the XS make you yearn for an upgrade? 

For example, do you find yourself needing more AF points? More accurate AF points? Better low-light performance? The ability to customize the controls and features of the camera? Faster continuous shooting speed? More megapixels? A rotating touch-screen?

While the 60D, 6D, and 5DIII - and even the T5i - all offer more features and quality than the XS, one or the other may best fit your specific needs. Depending on how you shoot, how much control you wish to take over the camera, and what features you commonly need, the T5i may provide all you need. Or perhaps you are looking for additional features and controls, in which case the 6D, 7D, or the 60D may have exactly what you are looking for.

And beware, Snapsort doesn't really indicate some of the actual important features and differences - such as menu and Custom Function settings/ features that one camera offers over another, differences in controls, or important details of the AF systems. You are better off reading a real-life comparison / review of the cameras.

As far as new models to come, yes, the 70D should be arriving soon, and then 7DII. But there are always new cameras coming, so you should only worry about them if one of the current cameras doesn't fit your needs, and you wish to wait to see if one of the new ones will. Or, in the case of the 70D, the release is imminent and thus worth waiting to see what it offers.


----------

